# Assignment '08- FALL- Due Sept 30



## Big Bully

Well the seasons are almost starting to change. School is starting which means for most people the summer is over. This assignment is to depict Fall in creative ways. Whether it means something is falling or changing of leaves. Have fun and enjoy. 
As always please post new pictures. Have fun, and be creative.:thumbup:


----------



## Jeff Canes

the summer is not over at all, maybe 30 or 45 days still to go


----------



## Big Bully

True, but you can be planning on it. I know here in Idaho the weather is getting colder and we are starting to have leaves fall. That is why I decided on this thread. All you in the South, when you see signs of fall, go for it.


----------



## dklod

hhmmmm...I guess I'll be posting here in about 6 months...


----------



## LeroyLion

Fall in the desert sucks. : / 

I may be back in the US in time for the last bit of fall. Hopefully.


----------



## Big Bully

You don't have to take the title literally. You can take a picture of something falling if you would like. That is partly why I didn't entitle this autumn.


----------



## UtahsRebel

I love the light on a fall afternoon.







Water falls


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots Utah!


----------



## johngpt

You know its 'fall' in Albuquerque when the weeds grow taller than the bridges.


----------



## johngpt

You know it's fall in Albuquerque when the weeds start eating your kids.









Mine is the one on the left.


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots John. We have 6ft and taller kosha up here. 
I really like your shot of the bridge!


----------



## johngpt

Thank you BB.

You know it's fall in Albuquerque when the burning weed really is just weeds.


----------



## PictureofAphoto

you can see some different colors on the leaves there....

c&c please


----------



## johngpt

Interesting. I like the way you 'broke the rule' and tilted the foreground. 

Where in NY are you, and the leaves are starting to turn already?

I'm an old NYer, from Long Island and then Buffalo.


----------



## PictureofAphoto

johngpt said:


> Interesting. I like the way you 'broke the rule' and tilted the foreground.
> 
> Where in NY are you, and the leaves are starting to turn already?
> 
> I'm an old NYer, from Long Island and then Buffalo.



write around poughkeepsie ny almost near the city


----------



## BlueEyes01

Well, to get us all in the mood, I'm posting these 2 photos I took last fall but I PP'd them a week ago, does that count? hehehehe












I know I'm looking forward to fall, just not the end of fall! It may come early for us this year in Missouri!

Let me know what you think! (of the photos)


----------



## johngpt

PictureofAphoto said:


> write around poughkeepsie ny almost near the city



No wonder. Pretty area.

BlueEyes01, great photos. Those colors of the leaves in the second one are outstanding.


----------



## AussieDee

Since there's no "Fall" to be seen in Northern Queensland Australia, I'll have to go with the other term of Fall.

Titled: Fallen (knocked over by Cyclone Larry in 2006) Brand new Rainforest walkway was created from the path of the cyclone.


----------



## johngpt

AussieDee, do the cyclones hit mainly during the green season? I'd assume that would be logical, but my assumptions quite frequently turn out to be misguided!

Went to your deviantart site. Cool stuff.


----------



## AussieDee

johngpt said:


> AussieDee, do the cyclones hit mainly during the green season? I'd assume that would be logical, but my assumptions quite frequently turn out to be misguided!
> 
> Went to your deviantart site. Cool stuff.


Not sure what you mean by "green season" - but if it helps, cyclones hit the same time of year that hurricanes hit for the states.... during the fall when the temps cool but the ocean is still warm.  Oz is reversed. We are currently ending our winter season and heading into summer so by summers end, cyclones will begin to brew which will be around April/May/June-ish.

Northern Queensland is very wet and tropical and constantly "green" LOL. Hot and Humid, very much like the summer months in New England or East Coast of the states pretty much year round but does cool off in winter. Still 80's but the humidity goes away in winter.

Thanks for visiting my gallery!


----------



## johngpt

I had googled climate of North Queensland, and went to this url,

http://www.travelmate.com.au/Places/Featured_Regions.asp?RegionId=29

where it had spoken of the 'green' season. 

And just like hurricanes here in the northern hemisphere, your cyclones seem to become more prevalent at the end of the summer season. I'd guess that's because the water has become so much warmer and holds more energy.


----------



## AussieDee

Yup... exactly!
I live 20 mins from Cairns, have been to the Great Barrier Reef (Green Island). My photo is up for voting of the Green Island... #45 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136649


----------



## Big Bully

Thank you for posting your pictures everyone. They look great!


----------



## johngpt

AussieDee said:


> Yup... exactly!
> I live 20 mins from Cairns, have been to the Great Barrier Reef (Green Island). My photo is up for voting of the Green Island... #45 http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=136649


Nice one. You received two votes!

Mine only got one. Mine was the balloon one, #45. I hadn't even known that the images were up for voting. For some reason, I never got an email like I usually do, and had forgotten all about it! So, I didn't vote this time. Oh well, next time.


----------



## twidlerjohn

BlueEyes01's first pic triggers that awsome feel when one gets to see these colours in real grandeur! I live in India, where this season doesn't exist...

john


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Nice one. You received two votes!
> 
> Mine only got one. Mine was the balloon one, #45. I hadn't even known that the images were up for voting. For some reason, I never got an email like I usually do, and had forgotten all about it! So, I didn't vote this time. Oh well, next time.


 

Lucky!! I don't even think anyone submitted any of mine. :er:


----------



## AussieDee

It wasn't a nomination, it was the photo challenge and you email it to whomever for submission to be voted on later.


----------



## Big Bully

Oh yeah... Duh on my part! haha
I was thinking it was the other one where people nominate your photos. My bad.


----------



## AussieDee

s'ok.... I don't think I have any photos up worth nominating anyway... I'm to new


----------



## BlueEyes01

twidlerjohn said:


> BlueEyes01's first pic triggers that awsome feel when one gets to see these colours in real grandeur! I live in India, where this season doesn't exist...
> 
> john


 
Thank you john! I am lucky enough to see the season once a year and it still triggers that awesome feel for me.


----------



## eveman

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30298164@N05/2850739025/
This photo shows that the farmers have cut their first crop of alphalpha and if they are lucky and get their crops harvested in time they might get a second crop.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30298164@N05/2851570190/in/photostream/
This photo shows what is left behind in the trees in the late summer by the tent worms. I shot this photo yesterday.  It is a sure sign of the arrival of winter.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/30298164@N05/2850768483/
This photo I took is of snow geese "schooling" to begin their migration south.
I don't have a telephote lens so this is the best shot I have.


----------



## MRRiley

From Shenandoah National Park...


----------



## johngpt

Michael, that's outstanding. Great use of selective colour.


----------



## zandman

i would love to give this a shot but cannot for two reasons.
1. have no means of trans.
2. raining nonstop for 4 days..


----------



## johngpt

zandman said:


> i would love to give this a shot but cannot for two reasons.
> 1. have no means of trans.
> 2. raining nonstop for 4 days..


Last night the weather man here was still talking about Ike, and its travels across the mid-west. Lotsa soakin' goin' on.

LOL, some years, in Buffalo, we'd just jump from summer to winter. Mighta had several hours of Fall.


----------



## mudthirsty

Yeah, same goes for Southern Ontario.  Its been hot up until last night.  When I went to post this message, after I typed it out, we were going thru the remains of hurricane Ike, and the power went out.  So this message never made it.  Anyways, our grass is still green..  its been a wet summer.  I was going to say that we probably wont see fall colours until mid October..  but this morning we woke up to a much cooler day.  Infact, tonite, its going down to 5C.  So maybe I just might get some fall pics in before the deadline.  Ill find something!


----------



## mudthirsty

Here's one from last year.


----------



## johngpt

Darn nice, mudthirsty.


----------



## mudthirsty

thanks john, it means alot.  Im still starting out!


----------



## zandman

some area are flooded and the roads are closed. it sucks.
not in my house though, lol, but when i went out today going to work, the road about 4 blocks from ours's flooded.


----------



## Big Bully

Damn, we didn't get anything from Ike, that I know of. 
Mud- love the shot! Fantastic!!
And don't worry about the deadline, you can post after the deadline. It's all good!


----------



## saltface

Big Bully said:


> Damn, we didn't get anything from Ike, that I know of.
> Mud- love the shot! Fantastic!!
> And don't worry about the deadline, you can post after the deadline. It's all good!



What a relief. Fall won't hit here for another two months. And then it will look the same anyway...


----------



## Big Bully

Haha Yeah thats what you get for living in the desert. Not much change.


----------



## Rachelsne

A bit soft but posting it anyway fall colours and it was a leaf that 'fell'


----------



## zandman

oh shoot, i have one at home, i forgot!
i took that shot last month i believe. i'll post it when i get back home from school and work.


----------



## rubbertree

oh, it most certainly is the beginning of Autumn here. The trees are all changing and the leaves are falling. I am taking my kids out this Friday to do their annual fall shots because I know if I wait even one more week, that will be the end of it. A big gust of wind will come up and there goes the leaves. It happens so quickly where I am.
Here is a shot from yesterday:


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Haha Yeah thats what you get for living in the desert. Not much change.


You know it's Fall in Phoenix 'cause all the soccer fields are brown.  :lmao:


----------



## johngpt

Hey, will this thread get another influx of postings in March, as Fall hits the southern hemisphere?

That would be outstanding!


----------



## Amber_Cullen

I'll have to go search for something fall-like, the leaves aren't really changing here yet, only a few and far between trees


----------



## Dioboleque

It's been a while...


----------



## zandman




----------



## johngpt

Along the same lines as zandman's...









Shot out at my sister's in Edgewood, NM. A little higher in elevation than Albuquerque, and so her cottonwood is showing signs of leaves turning. Along with some insects' cocoons!


----------



## zandman

pretty cool john, the blur really is interesting.


----------



## johngpt

zandman said:


> pretty cool john, the blur really is interesting.


Thank you, f/2.8 is quite amazing.


----------



## Big Bully

John your shot made me cold.. Now I have to put thicker socks on!


----------



## amandazen

Here is one... I like the fire truck sign in this photo...




http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3165/2885176850_5956bb3841_b.jpg


----------



## Big Bully

Nice shot Amanda! You almost can't see the sign except for the big black fire truck. Nice camo.. lol


----------



## 99csvtoledo

heres my shot


----------



## |)\/8

No sign of Fall here in Georgia yet and I do not expect much to change in the next 5 days, so I will have to cheat a little.  Here is one from 11/3/2007.


----------



## johngpt

|)\/8, great image. Was this shot with your 17-55?


----------



## |)\/8

johngpt said:


> |)\/8, great image. Was this shot with your 17-55?



Thank you.  Yes it was shot with my 17-55, it is a great lens. Exif data should be intact.


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5




----------



## Big Bully

Great shot BoD5!!


----------



## hankejp

Here's my attempt at fall in central Wisconsin:


----------



## lockwood81

Dioboleque said:


> It's been a while...


 
Very nice shot...where did you find fall so early in Florida?


----------



## Turnerea

Thanks for all the foliage shots everyone... I'm an Eastcoaster now living in SoCal, so I don't see the same number of seasons that I'm used to...

But here is "Fall" in SoCal. There actually is some foliage a little later on, but I think this picture of old dried up blooms (actual fall) plus a new flower (SoCal fall) was a little telling.


----------



## BrinkofDisaster5

ooooh i love that! very very pretty picture!


----------



## Big Bully

Great shots everyone!! Thank you so much for your photos.
Hank I love the reds in your trees, fantastic!
Here is one of mine. Things are starting to change here in Idaho.


----------



## TarHeelDan2001

Here's mine.  C&C please.


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful colors and composition Tar. Fantastic!


----------



## AndyH

Here's one I took awhile back with an old Kodak point and shoot. This was taken in Gatlinburg,TN.


----------



## johngpt

AndyH, all I can say is...

*WOW!*​


----------



## UtahsRebel

A Colorado Fall


----------



## johngpt

U Reb, u rock!


----------



## UtahsRebel

John, you are too kind. But thanks!


----------



## epp_b




----------



## |)\/8

Was finally able to get a new photo for this.  This is from a local Fall Festival, held in Duluth, Ga., yesterday 9/27/2008.


----------



## johngpt

|)\/8, now that's the epitome of an east coast fall photo! :thumbup:


----------



## Patm1313

To me, fall is when the local waterfall swells up. Why in the fall, I don't know.

(BTW, it's a stop underexposed on purpose, too much light reflects off the wet rocks at proper exposure)


----------



## Big Bully

|)\/8 said:


> Was finally able to get a new photo for this. This is from a local Fall Festival, held in Duluth, Ga., yesterday 9/27/2008.


 

Oh man how I miss GA!!!! 

Great shots everyone. :mrgreen:
I guess this is the bright side of fall.. I am soo not looking forward to the cold!


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Oh man how I miss GA!!!!
> 
> Great shots everyone. :mrgreen:
> I guess this is the bright side of fall.. I am soo not looking forward to the cold!



Good thing you live where you do, eh?


:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Yeah where it gets cold! Luckily we are supposed to have 80's for the next few days!


----------



## Rachelsne




----------



## johngpt

Wow. Superbly focused, great background. Rachel, this is great.


----------



## Big Bully

Rachael, what kind of plant is that?! Great job on the shot! Very nice!


----------



## Rachelsne

thanks, I think its just grass of some kind. we don't have the lovely golden colors of fall yet, but the grass starting to go to seed seemed like it simblised the end of summer....

here is a link to the original unedited pic if your interested. Its sucked prety bad, due to the wind moving the grass out of my focus point every few moments-hence it being centered dead center-guess I should have manually focused  HERE


----------



## johngpt

Ah...

More like... ah choo!

Nothing says Fall in Albuquerque like weeds.








These looked so surreal with the back lighting. In the photo, they look like paramecia on stalks!


----------



## Big Bully

Beautifully captured John!


----------



## johngpt

Big Bully said:


> Beautifully captured John!


Thanks Meg. 

Came home with more than that captured. I was covered in stickers and brambles!


----------



## Big Bully

You're welcome John

I walk out my door and get stickers.. It's only fair.. hahahaha


----------



## Jon0807




----------



## Toxic Toast

so many wonderful photos so far! 

these are from the other day around campus, i have been having fun with selective color haha:


----------



## johngpt

Besides the food from the east coast, what I really miss are the reds in the fall. Here in New Mexico we get brilliant yellows, but the we don't have the deciduous trees which turn red. I miss oak and maple at this time of year. We do get a bit of red in some vines, and I can sometimes fool myself into thinking, "oh, that tree is a lovely red."

Being a guy, I can delude myself into a great many things...

This afternoon I found a slip of a vine on a trunk that was turning red. I'll try to post it here later.


----------



## rom4n301




----------



## samal




----------



## johngpt

johngpt said:


> Besides the food from the east coast, what I really miss are the reds in the fall. Here in New Mexico we get brilliant yellows, but the we don't have the deciduous trees which turn red. I miss oak and maple at this time of year. We do get a bit of red in some vines, and I can sometimes fool myself into thinking, "oh, that tree is a lovely red."
> 
> Being a guy, I can delude myself into a great many things...
> 
> This afternoon I found a slip of a vine on a trunk that was turning red. I'll try to post it here later.


Was able to frame one of the ones I shot this afternoon.


----------



## genital_apparatus

Posting long after the due date here, but if no one minds, here's my submission:


----------



## johngpt

Great shot. 

I sure do miss the red trees.


----------



## samal

I woke up at 5:00 am and went to WI.
here some pics:


----------



## johngpt

Wow, great series Samal. 4th and 5th I really think are outstanding.

5 AM?

Hoo boy.

I was very unambitious this morning. Slept in til 8. Now I feel guilty.


----------



## samal

johngpt said:


> Wow, great series Samal. 4th and 5th I really think are outstanding.
> 
> 5 AM?
> 
> Hoo boy.
> 
> I was very unambitious this morning. Slept in til 8. Now I feel guilty.




Thanks.  I am a morning person - as long as I have breakfast right after I wake up, I am good to go :thumbup:


----------



## Big Bully

I have to be up at 5am on the weekends for work. lol 

Wow everyone these shots are fantastic. I have so many favorites that have just been posted! Great job you guys!


----------



## Mullen

Well, it's still Fall here so...


----------



## Lyncca

Mullen those are beautiful! These are late but we don't have a real fall here, but I just got back from West Virginia and it was beautiful!


----------



## freelunch

The sun came out yesterday and I took my D60 for a walk. What a difference a blue sky makes to autumn colours!


----------



## johngpt

Phew!

These are brilliant.

Hope this thread never ends, and that the southern hemisphere photographers post at the end of their summer.


----------



## Big Bully

Lyncca, Mullen, and Freelunch, WOW.. I am speechless. Your photos are absolutely beautiful! WOW!


----------



## Lyncca

Big Bully said:


> Lyncca, Mullen, and Freelunch, WOW.. I am speechless. Your photos are absolutely beautiful! WOW!



Thank you!  It was hard to miss with that environment


----------



## freelunch

No smoke without fire. The park rangers were having fun.


----------



## freelunch




----------



## johngpt

Hey freelunch...


:mrgreen: :thumbup: :mrgreen: :thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lyncca

Those are gorgeous Freelunch


----------



## freelunch

Thanks all.


----------



## Patm1313

I have one I really like that I will post on monday.


----------



## johngpt

Patm1313 said:


> I have one I really like that I will post on monday.


Sure...
keep us in suspense.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Patm1313

johngpt said:


> Sure...
> keep us in suspense.  :mrgreen:



Haha, I'm away from "home base", my computer that has all my pictures on it. Next time I'm back to it, which is on Monday, I can post something.


----------



## zandman




----------



## Big Bully

Free lunch... Your tree picture is amazing! WOW!


----------



## clbowie




----------



## BlueEyes01

Missouri countryside


----------



## Dao

My First Photo in TPF


----------



## Big Bully

Dao- Loving the photo! Great colors and very interesting angle! Thank you for posting your first photo in the assignment threads!

Cl- I have no idea why your photo wouldn't count. It is a great photo, I love the colors.

BlueEyes!! Wow, your colors, the composition of the photo, great job! Your photo is really making me miss trees!


----------



## johngpt

Here in Albuquerque we've had a week of cold weather, and warmed up again. I wanted to get back out to the spot I'd found and shoot more. I'm afraid I've missed the height of the golden color. Looks like we're seeing the end of our fall season.


----------



## Pugs

I love it John!  Beautifully exposed.  Nothing blown out or lost to shadow.  

I want to follow that path.


----------



## johngpt

Pugs said:


> I love it John!  Beautifully exposed.  Nothing blown out or lost to shadow.
> 
> I want to follow that path.


Thanks Pugs.

Here's one of my earlier shots, figuring out the exposure. I seem to have captured a UFO of some sort!







I was trying to reduce lens flare with my hat. Oops! Darn those wide angle lenses.


----------



## Big Bully

Beautiful job John.. I love the colors of that tree, and like pugs I am curious as to where that path leads. lol


----------



## pete_6109




----------



## Big Bully

Pete, what great composition! I like how your pumpkin is slightly off-center. And just in case I forgot, Welcome to the forum and the assignment threads.


----------



## pete_6109

Big Bully said:


> Pete, what great composition! I like how your pumpkin is slightly off-center. And just in case I forgot, Welcome to the forum and the assignment threads.


 
Thanks. I'm glad I found this place. It's really a lot of fun around here.


----------



## Big Bully

You are right, this place is fun.. If you can't tell, it occupies a lot of my time.. lol


----------



## zandman




----------



## VTMurphy

I don't post here often but here's a couple of my attempts . Let me know what you think .


----------



## johngpt

VTMurphy, I for one, like those lots.


----------



## johngpt

I kept moving around under the trees and found these that were back lit. Made the yellow leaves that are turning brown, appear red.


----------



## samal

Johngpt, beautiful exposures. did you use a CPL filter in these? any PP?


----------



## Big Bully

zandman, your shot is simple, yet stunning at the same time. Great job.
VT, you should totally post your stuff more often, you have some great photos there! I really like them.
John, like usual you have me in awe. I love your shots of the trees! Beautiful!!


----------



## johngpt

samal said:


> Johngpt, beautiful exposures. did you use a CPL filter in these? any PP?


Hi Samal, thanks.

No polarizer. Some day I'll get one.

This shot only needed resizing, and then cropping of the gray background.

The image with the curving road was cropped for composition, and a smattering of the saturation brush to bring out the colours.


Edit: thanks Meg. Like your new avatar. Lovely shoulder!


----------



## yogibear

New to this section of the forums!  Seems like fun so i took a picture!  Little underexposed on the acorn and quality is kinda iffy cause i shrunk it down in paint ><  but really cool colors in my opinion.


----------



## Big Bully

johngpt said:


> Edit: thanks Meg. Like your new avatar. Lovely shoulder!


 
Haha thanks John! It is an old picture but I really like it so I had to use it. 

Yogi, You have beautiful colors in your photo. You are right something needs to be done with the acorn, but that overlooked you took a nice photo. Welcome to the forum, and to the assignment threads we are happy to have you!


----------



## VTMurphy

Thanks for the nice comments . 
I drop in here once in awhile to see what everybody else is doing and see if I can get some new ideas . Lots of talent on here . I'm also finding the assignments and challenges to be fun and motivating .


----------



## Dionysus




----------



## DefyinglyGreen




----------



## johngpt

I also would have tried to capture that leaf's shadow!

Good eye.


----------



## DefyinglyGreen

johngpt said:


> I also would have tried to capture that leaf's shadow!
> 
> Good eye.




Thanks! my friend and I almost passed it when something in that general direction caught my eye..it's a shame I don't have a picture of the actual leaf w/ it's shadow


----------



## clbowie




----------



## zandman

i've posted this on another thread but eh.. i just like posting here.





pardon my continuous posts.


----------



## Big Bully

Zandman, you and everyone else are more than welcome to post as many times as you would like in these threads! I don't know about anyone else, but I am loving all of the submissions that are being posted in these threads. You are all doing a fantastic job! Thank you!


----------



## bbowling07




----------



## TwoRails

Wow!  Some fantastic shots above!  Trying something different.  Taken with my P&S from behind our little fire station. Minor contrast adjustment in post.  If C&C is OK in this section, then please do


----------



## johngpt

Interesting band of blurriness just above the roof top. Would that be from thermal differences in the air currents refracting the light?


----------



## TwoRails

Yes.  I think they were running the heating units.


----------



## Big Bully

bbowling07 said:


>


 
Great shot. The colors are fantastic. I love how the dog is not in the center of the frame. Great job.



TwoRails said:


> Wow! Some fantastic shots above! Trying something different. Taken with my P&S from behind our little fire station. Minor contrast adjustment in post. If C&C is OK in this section, then please do


 Beautiful colors and great shot!


----------



## Big Bully

TwoRails and bbowling, I don't know if I have welcomed you, but Welcome to the forum and to the assignment threads! It's great to have you and your talent! Looking forward to more of your photos!


----------



## TwoRails

Hi Big Bully  --  Thanks for the welcome and the kind words!


----------



## Pure

Close enough to Fall?


----------



## johngpt

Pure said:


> Close enough to Fall?



I don't know, he looks pretty well balanced and not likely to fall...      :lmao::lmao::lmao:


Great out of focus background.


----------



## bbowling07

Thank you Big Bully! I am really enjoying look at all of the variety and talent everyone brings...its great!


----------



## yogibear

johngpt said:


> I don't know, he looks pretty well balanced and not likely to fall...      :lmao::lmao::lmao:
> 
> 
> Great out of focus background.




Ha ha i laughed.  Great photo too


----------



## Solthar

A bit late yet again (do I sense a trend... ? ) but, better late than never!






Tried to go for a more eerie style.


----------



## Big Bully

Solthar said:


> A bit late yet again (do I sense a trend... ? ) but, better late than never!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to go for a more eerie style.


 
Great photo. I love the eerie feel to it! It looks like something you would see in a film noir movie. Awesome!

Remember the date at the top doesn't mean anything. It is just when we are starting a new assignment. These threads are open for posting as long as you would like to post in them.:thumbup:


----------



## Hobbes

hehe I know I am a bit late too but here is one of mine:


----------



## TwoRails

Solthar said:


> A bit late yet again (do I sense a trend... ? ) but, better late than never!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to go for a more eerie style.


Pretty interesting!  Not your ordinary shot; No "color" but yet you can feel it's an autumn shot.


----------



## johngpt

I sort of keep expecting to see Sidney Greenstreet at the end of the block.


----------



## Dao

One more for the Fall.  I took this one at the same time with the last one I post in the thread.


----------



## MistressMuffin

Hi I'm new here. And defiantly not a pro at photography. I still have lots to learn but I thought I would share some of my photos with you all. =) This one seems to fit in the category of this thread. Weither its past the date or not I hope that doesn't matter. 
I took this in Tennessee where I live. Its a bunch of wild turkeys that we happened upon when we were going home from a joy ride through the country side. (We meaning me and my husband.)


----------



## johngpt

Ah, wild turkey.

Ben Franklin advised that it should have been our national bird.

I adopted it as my national drink...   :lmao:


----------



## Solthar

johngpt said:


> I sort of keep expecting to see Sidney Greenstreet at the end of the block.



Heh, I actually had to look that one up.  Gave me a great idea, though... The picture could benefit from some film grain... hrm...


----------



## rprata

Way past the deadline, but I discovered this place after the deadline..  Anyhow, here's my contribution:


----------



## johngpt

Okay, I'm bumping this thread. We're almost in July now, and we're past 'Fall' for those that reside in the southern hemisphere.

Any of you living where the toilet/loo swirls in the opposite direction (just kidding, I know the physics) have any photos from your autumn?


----------



## johngpt

Bumping again.

Still no southern hemisphere photographers with shots from your autumn?


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Bumping again.
> 
> Still no southern hemisphere photographers with shots from your autumn?



well maybe those Aussies were having too much fun at the beaches that they forgot or simply didn't have time to take any photos of their autumn xD

anyway this is what fall looks like in Saskatchewan (please use Google if you don't know where the heck it is) 

those things in the air is not dust but snow ^^





as you see most of the trees are still green










and this one was taken a week ago  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Hobbes! You're the first of the northern hemisphere photographers to post Fall photos here! Now I'll have to work on some I've been shooting, but haven't had time for processing.

Now that you're having snow, will there still be time for your leaves to turn colours or will they just start dropping off the trees?


----------



## Hobbes

johngpt said:


> Hobbes! You're the first of the northern hemisphere photographers to post Fall photos here! Now I'll have to work on some I've been shooting, but haven't had time for processing.
> 
> Now that you're having snow, will there still be time for your leaves to turn colours or will they just start dropping off the trees?



haha! Well I do have lots of opportunity to get some shots on the weekends because I always walk to and from my weekend job so all the pictures I have posted and probably will post in this thread are the things I see on my way home in the morning lol. 

heh most of the trees here never had the chance to change the colors of their leaves to yellow or red/orange before it suddenly got cold so yeah those green leaves just froze and fall to the ground and turn to this ugly brownish color. Oh and what I mean by cold is around -8C (below 20F) plus wind   So yeah, fall here is kinda ugly lol

Here are a few pictures I took earlier this afternoon:

I have tried to take pictures of this place before but never liked the results and I am not totally sure about this one either but whatever


----------



## DennyCrane

You know this is the 2008 fall thread, right?
2009 is here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...cal-challenges/179285-09-assignment-fall.html


----------



## Hobbes

uh, thanks but no thanks!
This may be an older thread but everyone who has been here long enough knows that BigBully is usually really good at making those assignment threads AND she actually used to take her time to check all the photos posted and comment on them.


----------

